# passion flower



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

hi, I mentioned lemon balm earlier and said that it helped me a lot with my regular anxiety and I forgot to mention that I also take passion flower and these two things have helped me tremendously. They calm my nerves and me feel like myself around strangers. Also, if your interested check out what I said about colostrum earlier on this forum.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah I believe passion flower works very well at calming. I havent tried lemon balm.


----------



## polos (Jun 30, 2005)

is there anywhere in the uk that sells lemon balm?


----------



## Mr 47 (Jun 27, 2005)

polos said:


> is there anywhere in the uk that sells lemon balm?


try looking for herbal tea's that contain it.


----------



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm not sure if they sell lemon balm plants in the u.k., but they sell them in u.s. at local plant shops. I order my lemon balm from iherb.com in capsules and oils, if you buy more than 20$ worth you get free shipping. But I'm not sure about how much shipping is in the u.k.


----------



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi, I recently quit taking passion flower because I was building up an immunity to it, and I got a little depressed for a few days. I wasn't addicted to it and it wasn't that bad but I wouldn't recommend taking it day after day. Just on days of social importance. I apologize if anybody has been taking it for awhile and has had some withdrawals. I didn't know it would do that when I started posting it. But the good news is that I haven't had any problems like that with the lemon balm.


----------



## polos (Jun 30, 2005)

Because people seem to build an immunity to a lot of anti anxiety treatments wouldent it be worth trying a combination of diff treatments. ie one day you could take lemon balm on another valerian root and then for another day passion flower etc that way at least you keep your body guessing and stop it from building up an immunity to one particular product Also good for anxiety is xanax and klonopin which you can also build up a tolerance for pretty quickly though these are hard to find over the net at least at a decent price.


----------



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

That's what I'm thinking I'll have to do. If I can find enough herbs that work then I'll just alternate them. Even though I've built up an immunity to them, I still feel pretty good. I think they have helped me to see things from the right perspective.


----------



## Alan (Jul 18, 2005)

what kind of doses do you find helpful with passionflower and how long does it keep you relaxed? I've been taking antideps and tranqs for almost 10 years now and have been reducing the doses with the help of kinesiology, body talk, body alignment, cranio sacral therapy and now homeopathy. :fall


----------



## robo (Jun 3, 2005)

I no longer take passion flower because when I got off of it I got a little bit depressed. But when I was taking it I just took 500mg every 8 hours. If you like tranquilizers, try catnip, scullcap and valerian. I tried them and they worked well but I didn't like the after effects. They work a lot like xanax.


----------



## Angier (Oct 14, 2015)

What's the maximum dosage for Passion Flower Extract in mg per day?


----------

